# Manzanita wood



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have pics of a new batch of Manzanita wood! I cut it open today. OMG it's awesome....




































^^^ these 4 are from the guy's website of the pieces I bought from him...








this is a 1/4" slice I made to see what it looks like inside.









^^ comparison of the old manzanita root I had from years ago(small one) and the new manzanita burl (large one)









close up of the root after being dipped in stabilizer.

Any suggestions on what to make from it? I do not have a lathe. I will be making some 1911 grips from it, but not the entire batch. I need some ideas, and what to coat them with after I'm done making stuff...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's some beautiful burl you've got. 
What's your plans with it?


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Small jewelry box or keepsake box for wife/daughter/significant other. Or a presentation case for one of your handguns with the same grip material, can be used exclusively or as inlay or other.

Cut thinly a small oyster parquetry wine table top with a contrasting border of say bees wing eucalyptus or satin wood. or if darkness is desired black ebony. 

Wood belt buckles/ key chains/ Salt and pepper shakers [ 4-6-8 sided instead of round]/ small picture frames/ knife handles/ game boards/ charms for necklace or bracelets/ smoking pipes lined with meerschaum, points for western boots/ coasters for bar/ pyramid desk weights. name plaques/ letter opener handles/ any other small but used home items or shop items, get imaginative, lol. :laughing:

Tung oil/lacquer/acrylic/poly/all will work. depends on what it will be subjected to.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow chemmy you've got it already cut up for the guy. Lol
I would be afraid to cut it up. I'd probably leave it for so long that it would rot away by the time I did anything with it. 
Great ideas though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

chemmy said:


> Small jewelry box or keepsake box for wife. Or a presentation case for one of your handguns with the same grip material.
> key chains/ Salt and pepper shakers [ 4-6-8 sided instead of round]/ knife handles/ game boards// smoking pipes lined with meerschaum,/ coasters for bar/ pyramid desk weights./ letter opener handles/ any other small but used home items or shop items, get imaginative, lol. :laughing:
> 
> Tung oil/lacquer/acrylic/poly/all will work. depends on what it will be subjected to.



Thanx chemmy!!! those are great ideas. (I deleted what I didn't want to make and kept what I thought I will like to make from your post.)

I really like the desk weights, coasters, small game boards ideas! the S&P shakers will work for me since I do not have a lathe. I can use my tablesaw and or band saw....

The keychain and letter opener handles might work on my drill press....

thank you much for those great ideas. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

If anyone wants to check out where I bought it, See here...
http://www.rockbswesternwoods.com/index.html

Rocky is a real down to earth guy. Just from the conversation we've been having I like him enough to offer his service here. And I haven't offered anyone's products like that ever on any boards I've ever been on. 
his prices are very reasonable and his shipping is very prompt! I paid by check on Wednesday and he shipped it out Thursday!!


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> If anyone wants to check out where I bought it, See here...
> http://www.rockbswesternwoods.com/index.html
> 
> Rocky is a real down to earth guy. Just from the conversation we've been having I like him enough to offer his service here. And I haven't offered anyone's products like that ever on any boards I've ever been on.
> his prices are very reasonable and his shipping is very prompt! I paid by check on Wednesday and he shipped it out Thursday!!


Great site Rip, i just wish he had pieces big enough for a guitar,lol. i'll keep this for future refferneces, much appreciated, glad i could be of help, now go have fun, lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sure if you sent him a message asking if he can get a decent size piece, he might be able to....


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm sure if you sent him a message asking if he can get a decent size piece, he might be able to....


Will do, thnks, but first i'll wait till i can have the money to do so ok? lol


----------

